# My discus Fry dying



## shaad

SIZE="3"]Hay 
I have problem in my experiment in discus breeding
First of all 
I have 325 liter tank with 8 discus fish and 6 small angel and 2 botia and 2 bloko stomas and 2 pearl gurami
Planted tank (Amazon and....)
Temp 30 C
PH 7.5
GH 9
KH 5
Changing the water two time in the week
Every week I add sera morina and aquatan or (or sera black water) from sera co.
I have also a RO filter 
In my first attempts (sorry for my bad language) of breeding discus it was very good experiment and successful
The Pair laid the egg (in a Main tank) 
I take the egg form main tank to a small tank 9 liter and I put a methlyn blue 
After 3 days the egg hatch and the fry wriggle for 2 days and then they fall
On 4th day the fry start to swim free

one time I have only tow fry discus still alive in 14 days of life and I make a big mistake after I install the RO filter I change there water to RO water 
So I don't know that the ph of RO is 6 and my tab water is 7.5
So they have shock and they die!!
The problem now the last 5 attempts happened as follows:
The pair lay the egg
After 3 days the egg hatch
The fry wriggle on tube 
After 24 hours all the fry fall down directly and die!
(from my previous experience the fry must stay on the tube 2 days wriggle at least ) 
I change the water in the incubator many times 
I try many ways changing incubator water
i used :
Main Water tank I get same result on second day fry fall and dead
And tab water I get same result second day fry fall and dead
And RO water I get same result second day fry fall and dead 
And RO water with salt mineral as follows: Ph 7.5 - Gh 2 - Gh 3 also second day fry fall and dead

The entire fry discus dies in next day after hatching (about 24 hours) 

What is the problem??
what i have to do ??
May any body help me please? 
Thank u advance[/SIZE]


----------



## susankat

Please don't use such large lettering, it makes it very hard to read.


----------



## williemcd

Were I you?.. I'd suspend w/c's until the fry are free swimming... Why shock them in the least?... In the old day's the Discus were much more demanding... Today's stock are quite a bit hardier. What have you got to lose?... NO W/C's for the first couple of weeks... Worked for me and my angels... My discus are still a few months away from reaching the breeding stage...(Born 2/11/11)... Bill in Va.


----------



## NeonShark666

Discus fry need their parents help to survive, they actually feed off the slime on the paren'ts body. They also need very clean water. Do not attempt to spawn or raise young Discus in a community tank, the water is too dirty. You need to drop the ph below 6.5, try making water changes with distilled water. A low ph is needed to reduce the impact of bacteria and fungus on the fry and eggs. Move the breeding pair to at least an 80L tank to reduce the impact of dirty water.


----------



## shaad

with all my respect i need somebody professional in breeding discus to help me 
thank u very much for reply me


----------



## Peterjay

Try the SimplyDiscus forum or contact a breeder. This is a forum for hobbyists.


----------



## williemcd

Shaad.. when your expert gives you the info for rearing Discus we hope you'll come back and share you new insights!.. Bill in Va.


----------



## Big Dog

Hello and welcome to the forum. Sorry to here about your fish.


----------

